# Star Fork Expander Install



## RM27 (Feb 19, 2005)

Any tips for installing the expander in a Star Fork? I have done several Reynolds Carbon forks before and they provide *torque values* and step by step diagrams. Also, is it better to cut the fork a bit on the high side and use a spacer above the stem. Thanks.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I cut all of my forks to allow for 30mm of spacers and then use however many spacers I need above the stem. That way, it allows for some adjustment should you need it. Nothing like cutting a fork with no room left to raise it, and then finding out it was a $700 to $800 mistake when you are uncomfortable with how low the bars are. That is a huge Doh.


----------



## RM27 (Feb 19, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> I cut all of my forks to allow for 30mm of spacers and then use however many spacers I need above the stem. That way, it allows for some adjustment should you need it. Nothing like cutting a fork with no room left to raise it, and then finding out it was a $700 to $800 mistake when you are uncomfortable with how low the bars are. That is a huge Doh.



That sounds like a good idea (30mm) and it will give me some flexibility for future adjustments.

What about the Expander bolt. Any advice on how tight. I can't seem to find any information on this.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Make sure that is 30mm below the stem, then put the stem on, and then mark the steerer to be cut. If you do not include the stem on there, it will end up being a really short steerer and a big/costly mistake.

Regarding the expander bolt, I just use some common sense. I tighten it with normal force so that it will not slide down the tube, but I do not use gorilla force to tighten it. In other words, I don't get out my biggest/longest wrench and crank down on it. If you want an exact number, I cannot give it to you.


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

no number from me either, i go by feel and experience.
i have been around pro shop level mechanics who tell me the expander does help to prevent steer tube crush, also helps to provide retention to help prevent headset loosening if tight enough.
i believe both counts.
btw, the star fork tube is pretty stout, no spacer above the stem is really needed for structural strength concerns.




fabsroman said:


> Make sure that is 30mm below the stem, then put the stem on, and then mark the steerer to be cut. If you do not include the stem on there, it will end up being a really short steerer and a big/costly mistake.
> 
> Regarding the expander bolt, I just use some common sense. I tighten it with normal force so that it will not slide down the tube, but I do not use gorilla force to tighten it. In other words, I don't get out my biggest/longest wrench and crank down on it. If you want an exact number, I cannot give it to you.


----------

